# New park on Sun



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Just wanted to share... Tried new park on Sun. What a nice place!










Grass is as tall as me. And I bet very tasty - Jemma LOVED it (and shouldn't even go down - it's right by her mouth  ).


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

aw looks like a nice place... you two sure look like you had a lot of fun =]


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks! I just never been in park with such HUGE grass, so wanted to share.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That looks like a great place to trail!  Nice grass & all.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

that place is GREEN!! :shock:


----------

